# mk3-16x7 et20 / 16x8 et10 Fitment Questions



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

I have the opertunity to buy some old school Riken BBS style 5x130 wheels like so.










Unfortunatly I am unfamiliar with MK3 fitment and need a little guidance. 

the wheels are 

16x7 et20 Front

and 

16x8 et10 Rear 

Will these fit nicely? Does anyone have some pictures of the same size wheels on their cars?

Also what size adaptors do I need to run for a nuce flush / slight poke look?

Pics of possible win (Although these are the 4 lug version)









Thanks

-Einkauf


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, you will more than likely have to pass on those.

Your car is 5x100... smallest adapters are 15mm.

16x7 ET0 Front

16x8 ET-5 Rear

Not feasible.


----------



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I figured somthing was fishy when I searched for hours and found no mk3's running these haha.

So essentialy this would make the wheels stick way out or be jamed into the struts? Im rusty with my directions of Offset - being in or out.


----------



## drosas (Oct 16, 2010)

They would poke too much


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Einkaufswagen said:


> Thanks for the reply I figured somthing was fishy when I searched for hours and found no mk3's running these haha.
> 
> So essentialy this would make the wheels stick way out or be jamed into the struts? Im rusty with my directions of Offset - being in or out.


Poke.

Inner clearance would be fine. Outer clearance, however... game over.


----------

